

Windows 8.1 allows full physical memory dump from user mode - hamax
http://crashdmp.wordpress.com/2014/08/01/introducing-livedump-exe/

======
xdeadbeef
Yes, but it requires being administrator.

~~~
officialjunk
I don't know much about operating systems. Is this standard accross all
platforms or do some prevent admin from accessing all physical memory?

~~~
xdeadbeef
I think generally root/admin have carte blanche to do this sort of thing.

